# HP Movie writer help!



## dgiessen (May 9, 2008)

I purchased an HP dvd movie wirter dc3000. It will recognize the external drive as "G" but will only show an audio cd playing, not dvd or data cd. I bought this to transfer vhs to dvd and have yet to get a decent explanation from HP. I've tried to uninstall/reinstall several times to no avail. I am running Win 2000, 1.3mhz, P4, 20g hd and 256 mb. Help please!


----------

